
Millennials are suffering from burnout at work - spking
https://www.zdnet.com/article/millennials-stressed-from-tech-and-social-media-overload/
======
scohesc
Does an acupuncture supply company really have enough scientific merit behind
it to have a news article published on this hypothesis?

------
happymellon
Are we sure this is even correct? I didn't see any link to any actual data.

> Millennials experiencing burnout worked an average of 41 hours per week,
> which is more than baby boomers.

Considering that "millennials" are turning 40 now, I'm not surprised that they
are working more hours than the retiring age range.

[https://xkcd.com/2165/](https://xkcd.com/2165/)

